# Drama's over! :)



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

We are hours away from being at day 20, so only a little more than 24 hours to go. Yay...BUT, I woke up and the humidity was too high (80%) and then suddenly the temp spiked to 102, but my calibrated thermometer spiked to 103. It was only for a moment and I can hope that that's the only time it happened.
The bible says that God cares about the birds of the air, so I know he cares about these little guys too. Please say a prayer that they will be okay and hatch easily. (How will I ever be able to stand goat births????)


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Well, at least one little guy whose trying to hatch!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Aww i see a pip! Good luck with your little babies


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Good luck! They should be fine as long as it wasn't like that for hours


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I hope it all goes well and the little ones hatch out just fine. Definitely keep us updated.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Good luck and keep us updated


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Hope they all hatch ok!! 🤞


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

A second egg has pipped. This is like watching grass grow. But at least we have signs of life!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay for signs of life!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

When they start to pip the humidity will go up like that. I don’t even look at the humidity any more because it will drive me nuts. 
The temp though was definitely concerning! I wonder if maybe the thermometer wigged out on you when the humidity went up. I think I would play it safe next time and get a second thermometer.
But I can not wait to see your little chickies!!!


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Jessica84 said:


> When they start to pip the humidity will go up like that. I don’t even look at the humidity any more because it will drive me nuts.
> The temp though was definitely concerning! I wonder if maybe the thermometer wigged out on you when the humidity went up. I think I would play it safe next time and get a second thermometer.
> But I can not wait to see your little chickies!!!


I went through three secondary thermometers. Only one would allow me to calibrate it accurately. One I bought was an expensive "incubator thermometer" that only read 98-102 degrees and it wouldn't even register when the calibrated thermometer was reading 100. I ended up checking the calibration two more times just be sure. No wonder the meteorologist are always wrong...it's impossible to find an accurate thermometer!!!!
It's definitely driving me nuts. Birth is so hard when someone else is doing it. I know they're just eggs but I'm a bundle of nerves. My husband is taking me away from the incubator...I needed an intervention.
Oh...we're up to 4 pipped eggs.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Isn't it amazing how involved we can get with eggs. I cannot believe some of the lengths I have gone through to hatch/save chicks.
Kudos to your husband for realizing you needed help.  
Hope you soon have a brooder full of fluffs to show us.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Good morning! We are currently at 5 chicks! The first one hatched at 9:45 last night. We have at least four more eggs that are pipped. This is day 21. I sure hope they will all hatch!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yay!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'll bet that's a huge relief for you! Congratulations on the new peeps!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So exciting!! Congratulations!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

So amazing. Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

So happy for you!!!
One of my favorite things is to put an egg to my ear and hear peeping and ticking before it even pips.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

luvmyherd said:


> View attachment 227250
> 
> So happy for you!!!
> One of my favorite things is to put an egg to my ear and hear peeping and ticking before it even pips.


Lol I’m afraid to even touch them. The internet has me paranoid.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ive never done the incubator hatching..But reading your thread has me excited for you!😯 Its like watching an exciting movie😬, and haveing to wait a week for the rest of it!😩😬😱🥴


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! Congratulations! What a awesome thing to witness!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

How are your little chickies? Are they all done hatching?


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Well, it’s been a wild ride. We had 7 eggs left and a road trip to take. I checked each egg, one clearly had a dead chick who popped but pipped in the center of the egg and died. We had four eggs pip in the center! Strange. 
So, I made a cardboard corral for the eggs and also put a cardboard box for the chicks in the incubator. Our van has an outlet so they all took a four hour drive in their incubator. 
Last night I realized that one pipped egg needed help, which I know is a no no but he wasn’t going to make it otherwise. (Second egg I had to help actually.) I zipped his egg and slowly removed bed the membrane. Then I put coconut oil on him and put him in the incubator. He hatched and was in rough shape. I expected him to die overnight but he is doing great. 
So, day 23 and I rechecked the eggs. We could hear a live chick but it hadn’t even pipped. My husband broke into the air cell and I chipped away at the shell-no head. Another “breech” baby. I had to remove a ton of shell. I started to try to open the membrane and it began to bleed really badly. I figured I just killed it. I put coconut oil on it and put it back in the incubator. 
Meanwhile…after seeing my mother-in-law on Monday, we learned she has type A influenza…and now so does my husband, who is a workhorse and won’t take a break and we spent the day planting our orchard on the farm where we will retire. He wore himself out and went to bed but sent me a video of the chick I was sure I just killed. He is out and doing great!!
So, I’m kind of expecting to get the flu here shortly and I leaned that I can give the chickens the Avian flu. I just finished our trees up for the day and I’ll try to post some pics later. 
Thanks for asking! I hope that was TMI.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I've helped chicks hatch before. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. Sounds like a wild ride for sure! 😲


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Glad it worked out! Assisting a hatch is so difficult.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I have performed multiple C-sections on eggs. Some worked and some didn't. But when it gets to the point where they will die anyway; you do it, right?
I have never used coconut oil. What does it do and where do you put it?
Glad you saved some. And I hope you escape the flu.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

luvmyherd said:


> I have performed multiple C-sections on eggs. Some worked and some didn't. But when it gets to the point where they will die anyway; you do it, right?
> I have never used coconut oil. What does it do and where do you put it?
> Glad you saved some. And I hope you escape the flu.


I used the coconut oil to keep the membrane soft.
The one I helped last night was born with a large umbilical hernia. I told my soon to be four year old grandson that he had a bad boo boo and he may die. Five minutes later I heard him consoling the crying chick, “It’s okay, little chick, you’re just dying.”  
That chick is not doing well.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

And here are three of my grandsons helping me plant trees. They’re my peeps too!


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

@luvmyherd thank you for wishing me well regarding the flu. My poor sweet hardworking man is paying for being a hardworking man right now. He is NOT feeling well at all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗 Hope he feels better soon. 🙏


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

❤ the pictures of the kids. Mine are too grown up to care anymore.
I hate it when the hubby gets sick.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Chanceosunshine said:


> I used the coconut oil to keep the membrane soft.
> The one I helped last night was born with a large umbilical hernia. I told my soon to be four year old grandson that he had a bad boo boo and he may die. Five minutes later I heard him consoling the crying chick, “It’s okay, little chick, you’re just dying.”
> That chick is not doing well.


That’s too bad. Aren’t kids just the best? I love their innocent remarks that are said with all the seriousness they can muster.  And they just don’t realize how funny they are.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

_from the mouths of babes👶_


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

The reason I wanted to incubate eggs was to get get some hens from my rock star egg layer. She is an Olive Egger. I knew I couldn’t fill up the incubator so I decided to buy bantam Cochin eggs cause they are sooo cute. I REALLY wanted splash colored Cochins. Blue chickens throw 50% blue, 25% black and 25% splash. I posted a pic on a chicken forum to see what colors I got and there are no splashes. How funny, is that? Oh well, blue and black it is. And I did get 3 olive mixes. Here’s a pic of the bantam Cochins.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

They are so cute and fluffy. 

I hope your husband is feeling better and that you avoided getting the flu.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> They are so cute and fluffy.
> 
> I hope your husband is feeling better and that you avoided getting the flu.


They are cute and they all run out when I call them. One has a little splayed leg. We splinted it but then he couldn’t stand. He walks like he has sea legs. 
My husband is definitely on the mend, thank you. My son and daughter-in-law, one grandson and I all got it. This morning we were each feeling like death warmed over, but with ibuprofen and cold medicine it’s helping quite a bit. This too shall pass.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Chicks are so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------

